# Chinese water dragon with grey tree frog?!?!?!



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, what do you guys think, could i keep a chinese water dragon with a grey tree frog the water dragon is only a juvenile


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

sticky at the top :welcome: but those to species id say 100% *no* Gray Treefrog (Hyla versicolor) is a fairly small frog perfect snack for a water dragon even a juvy may strike at it! plus how long would this be for?sooner or later you would need to remove the frog to stop it being eaten and pop it in another viv so why not just cut out the danger and do this from the start 

grey tree frogs also require temps to be alot lower than a water dragons

if your really asking these questions and this isnt an april fools joke +judging by your previous posts i dont think a water dragon is for you.....


----------



## rigorigo (Mar 29, 2011)

Callum_CWD said:


> Hi, what do you guys think, could i keep a chinese water dragon with a grey tree frog the water dragon is only a juvenile


I have heard yes, you may put them together, however; be prepared for your water dragon to at some point sample your tree frog as food. 

Your tree frog and the Water dragon can live in the same climate and environment, but your tree frog will probably be nervous around your lizard. If your Lizard is big enough he could kill your tree frog.


----------



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

Well at the moment the dragons mouth is only about 2cm long so carnt consume a frog at the moment but in future it probably could but maybe if i put them together whilst hes still young they might get used to each other?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

rigorigo said:


> I have heard yes, you may put them together, however; be prepared for your water dragon to at some point sample your tree frog as food.
> 
> Your tree frog and the Water dragon can live in the same climate and environment, but your tree frog will probably be nervous around your lizard. If your Lizard is big enough he could kill your tree frog.


this is how ignorence spreads if your not 100% sure of something dont post as this forum is full of begginers and people are likely to unknowingly take advice....




Callum_CWD said:


> Well at the moment the dragons mouth is only about 2cm long so carnt consume a frog at the moment but in future it probably could but maybe if i put them together whilst hes still young they might get used to each other?


thats not how these things work the waterdragon wont "befriend" the frog 


trying to figure out if this is just 1 troll with to much time on april fools day:lol2:


----------



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

Bit rude i was asking whether it would work that is my question no one is going to take advice from a question?


----------



## rigorigo (Mar 29, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> this is how ignorence spreads if your not 100% sure of something dont post as this forum is full of begginers and people are likely to unknowingly take advice....


i was not 100% sure of my self. i just stated some facts, by all means do not follow what im saying. i did answer his/her question yes they can live together. BUT I also stated that the CWD will try and eat it now its up to him or her to make the call...... u were a bit rude.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

EEKS NO!!!!!!!!!!

Don't mix unless you absolutely know what your doing!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

No, don't mix them.. end of story..

And you say your dragons mouth is only 2cm? that isn't going to stop him trying believe me.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I kept tree frogs and cwds together for years and had no problems at all :whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

rigorigo said:


> i was not 100% sure of my self.* i just stated some facts*, by all means do not follow what im saying. i did answer his/her question yes they can live together. BUT I also stated that the CWD will try and eat it now its up to him or her to make the call...... u were a bit rude.



grey tree frog- Ideally, the terrarium should be kept between 68°F 20°C and 78°F 26°C

water dragon A Chinese Water Dragon needs its heat. You should keep the temperature during the day between 83 to 88 degrees F. There should be a basking spot reaching 90 degrees

so as you can see not even taking into account predation stress and your level of experience already the waterdragons min temp is bellow the frogs max temp making this mix impossible so you stated no facts you just encouraged a potential begginer to esentialy feed a live frog to a dragon as for rudness if an aniamls life/welfare is at stake id say that outways the need for my conduct

like i said if your not 100% sure eg having hard proof evidence or experience do not post as like in this example you have given terrible advice ...mixing has come up alot recently and sure it can work but those who succeed tend to be very experienced keepers and the animals used are carefully selected ...still convinced this is a troll but none the less begginers can still stumble upon a thread


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

can i keep my pet sheep in with my lion?






NO U FOOL


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

tyrannosaurus said:


> can i keep my pet sheep in with my lion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why ever not?!?!

Things like this astound me.
If you ask whether two species from different climates can live together, you obviously haven't done research for at least one of the species involved.


----------



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

before you start insulting they maybe from different places but they live in very similar conditions and as some one has said they have kept them with frogs before so but out you dont know what your talking about....


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Can i keep a horned frog and a cricket in the same tank togehter, id love them to get on with each other


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Callum_CWD said:


> before you start insulting they maybe from different places but they live in very similar conditions and as some one has said they have kept them with frogs before so but out you dont know what your talking about....


Neither do you... :whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Callum_CWD said:


> before you start insulting they maybe from different places but they live in very similar conditions and as some one has said they have kept them with frogs before so but out you dont know what your talking about....


yea similar conditions.....other than the huge diff in required temps anyways iv fed this troll enough :lol2:


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a young water dragon.He needs more space and has a big viv.You will not have any space in your viv.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

waterdragon555 said:


> I have a young water dragon.He needs more space and has a big viv.You will not have any space in your viv.


To be fair space isn't the issue, a frog would use a fraction of the space


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

dracco said:


> I kept tree frogs and cwds together for years and had no problems at all :whistling2:


I kept a dubia roach and a water dragon together, I be honest the roach started off with some friends but they all
Disappeared one night and the last roach hid in the corner of the viv under a rock, all seemed well until the CWD decided to eat it. Was a sad day as I had named the roach Rambo due to his toughness.


I also kept a Bosc monitor and an egg together but that came to a sticky end


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

Rthompson said:


> To be fair space isn't the issue, a frog would use a fraction of the space


yes in his belly !


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

The Water Dragon died a week or so ago I believe.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rthompson said:


> No, don't mix them.. end of story..
> 
> And you say your dragons mouth is only 2cm? that isn't going to stop him trying believe me.


agreed:2thumb:
you beat me too this thread lmao.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

andy007 said:


> The Water Dragon died a week or so ago I believe.


Whos water dragon?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

andy007 said:


> The Water Dragon died a week or so ago I believe.


Did the tree frog eat it?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Whos water dragon?


Callums, the water dragon this thread was about.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

andy007 said:


> Callums, the water dragon this thread was about.


Oh dear... Il pm you later on.


----------

